# JD 770 with Woods 6500 BH



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

Even though this is really an attachment question, it only applies to a JD so I thought I would post it here.

It seems that most of you guys have 4000 or 4100 series but I'll ask anyway. (I'm too poor to own one of them there fancy tractors!) Does anyone have a JD 770 with a Woods 6500 BH w/subframe mount? I know Woods has a mount for the 790. I went four places to get quotes and the last one was the only one to notice they didn't have 770 listed in the book. I thought the 770 and 790 have almost identical frames, but he called Woods and they didn't think that it would be the same mount because they were in the process of developing one for the 770 (not as much demand for the 770 as the newer 790). I was just curious if anyone had that exact setup.

Side note: I'm not set on Woods, they are just the only ones that I have ran into this issue with, and if they don't have the mount, then I can eliminate them from my comparisons. The guy who noticed this was able to call some other suppliers and found one that would fit. It was by Ameriquip who is actually the company who makes the JD 47 and 48 backhoes.

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have not had much need for a BH yet; perhaps in the future. For the time being, it pretty much looks like you are limited to the JD or Ameriquip hoe. We are very glad to include you now with our growing group of compact tractor owners in this growing section though. :thumbsup:


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks Chief. I haven't quite justified the need for a BH yet (although I bet I would use the heck out of it). For now it is either the old shovel or rent a mini excavator when the need arises. You know which one I prefer  ! My parents are looking at building a new house so I am hoping I could get them to purchase it for their use and then we would have it for other jobs as well as for use at our cabin (which is where the tractor spends most of its time anyway). It may be wishful thinking, but the one lot they were looking at, I figured I could do ALL of the dirt work for the house with the 770 (with of course a BH and other attachments). No basement and all the utilities are underground. Plus it's flat. Anyway, now I'm just rambling, but I am trying to figure out how much it would save/cost to get one over having my buddy in excavation just come and do it, and if the Woods won't fit, there goes an option. But if I have my buddy come do it, then I don't get a new toy!


----------

